# Empecher la connexion chez le voisin



## damiendec (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

en accord avec mon fils, nous avons établi des règles d'utilisation de son Ipod à la maison. Internet uniquement le week-end. La semaine, il utilise son Ipod pour la musique, quelques jeux. 
Le problème est qu'il a compris qu'il suffit de se connecter chez le voisin qui n'a pas sécurisé son réseau. J'en ai parlé au voisin qui s'en fout royalement. Bref, le fiston est tenté de se connecter et son Ipod le fait automatiquement. 

Y aurait-il une solution pour limiter l'accès internet sur l'Ipod? Il me semble que non mais je suis preneur d'idées. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Madalvée (10 Février 2014)

Confisquer l'iPad hors des heures autorisées ? Il ne doit pas s'en servir beaucoup sans Internet.


----------



## damiendec (10 Février 2014)

C'est un Ipod. Il l'utilise pour la musique qu'il écoute et les quelques jeux qu'il a installé. Je ne tiens pas à lui confisquer non plus mais éviter les tentations. Donc ce n'est pas possible si je comprends bien.


----------



## Yayann59 (10 Février 2014)

damiendec a dit:


> C'est un Ipod. Il l'utilise pour la musique qu'il écoute et les quelques jeux qu'il a installé. Je ne tiens pas à lui confisquer non plus mais éviter les tentations. Donc ce n'est pas possible si je comprends bien.



A moins que le voisin mette un code de sécurité, c'est impossible.


----------



## Gwen (11 Février 2014)

Télécharge en masse les derniers films et musiques à la mode en P2P. Ton voisin vas se faire choper par Hadopi et la il comprendra rapidement qu'il faut sécuriser sa ligne.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2014)

il y a possibilité d'activer des restrictions parentales
iOS*: présentation des restrictions (contrôles parentaux)


----------



## damiendec (11 Février 2014)

bonne idée gwen! 
pascalformac: je pensais qu'on pouvait empêcher la connexion wifi dans les restrictions mais ce n'est pas le cas. Je ferai avec. Pas le choix. Merci


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2014)

damiendec a dit:


> bonne idée gwen!
> pascalformac: je pensais qu'on pouvait empêcher la connexion wifi dans les restrictions mais ce n'est pas le cas. Je ferai avec. Pas le choix. Merci


certes mais tu peux bloquer des applications( dont certaines sont liées à internet)
ou  des types d'utilisation


----------

